# Gilde gesucht



## Kuhlomb (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich suche eine progress Raidgilde für Cataclysm, die auch was erreicht 
Raidzeiten nur am Freitag / Samstag (ab 18 uhr) (Wegen Internat ect.... bla). 
Erreichen könnt ihr mich ingame auf dem Server Dethecus auf meinen char ,,Chuckñorris'', da dieser mein einziger char ist den ich derzeit spiele. 
Der Server ist komplett egal, es sollte nur auf Horde Seite sein =) 

Ich spiele jetz seit 3 Jahren, aber geraidet hab ich erst wirklich in Wotlk, der Mage ist auch erst seit knapp 1nem Jahr mein main. 

In TBC / Classic hab ich nich geraidet :< 

Wotlk: 
Nax 10 / 25 clear, 
Obsi 10 / 25er 3 d clear, 
Maly 10 / 25 clear, 
Ulduar 10er clear, 
Ulduar 25er nur 7 od 8 Bosse, 
Icc 10er / 25er nhc clear, 
Icc 10er hc 11/12, 
Icc 25er hc 9/12: 

So Far, 
MFG 
Robin aka Chuckñorris


----------



## Kuhlomb (8. Dezember 2010)

will mich keiner  ?


----------



## j0sh (8. Dezember 2010)

wir bauen gerade erst eine 10er auf 
zuluhed !!!!horde!!!! wie es im 25er aussieht wird sich zeigen ob wir genug verlässliche und gute spieler zusammen bekommen, falls du mehr wissen willst, schreib mir einfach eine PM


grüße


----------



## Kuhlomb (8. Dezember 2010)

push.....


----------



## Kuhlomb (8. Dezember 2010)

push again....


----------



## Lysozyma (8. Dezember 2010)

Das Pushen von Einträgen wird überhaupt nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Trez (8. Dezember 2010)

Glaub ein Selfpush ist nur 1x alle 7 Tage erlaubt


----------



## bluewhiteangel (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Robin,
ich geb dir wirklich nen lieb gemeinten Tipp:
Wenn du eine GUTE Progressgilde suchst, dann geh selbst auf die Suche. Such z.B. in den Realmforen der offiziellen Wow-Seite. Es werden gerne gute Spieler genommen, die sich in der Regel erstmal "beweisen" sollen. Daher erstmal bewerben und abwarten. Meist kommt noch ein TS-Gespräch hinzu. Bei deinem "Lebenslauf" wird es noch einen Ticken schwerer, denn der spricht nicht grad davon, dass du geregeltes/gutes Raiden gewohnt bist. Bereite dich darauf vor, dass du erstmal einen Proberaid absolvieren wirst und danach eine Trialschaft beginnt, die zeigen soll, inwiefern du zuverlässig bist und deinen Char spielen kannst.
Dann noch einen persönlichen Tipp von mir: Der Name Chuckñorris zeugt nicht grade von Reife, die doch viele gute Gilden verlangen. Des Weiteren solltest du auch in deiner Bewerbung dich selbst ein wenig vorstellen (persönliche Stärken UND Schwächen) und die Frage beantworten, warum du genau diese Gilde dir ausgeguckt hast, was du von ihnen verlangst und was sie von dir erwarten könnem.
Liebe Grüße,
Kiri


----------



## Freakypriest (8. Dezember 2010)

Schau dich mal bei wow-progress um welche Gilden was suchen. Dazu steht auch bei vielen dabei was alles in die Bewerbung gehört.
Mit den paar Angaben die du im ersten post gemacht hast würde die Bewerbung bei uns keine beachtung bekommen.


----------



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (9. Dezember 2010)

ich hab schon genügend gute gilden gefunden, die mich auch nehmen würden, nur das problem ist wegen den raidtagen  -.-
deswegen die frage kennt iwer ne gilde die Freitag / Samstag raidet ? ... ^^

fuu falscher account ...


----------

